# Mini donkeys how small??



## rvcsherman (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi, I was just wondering how small mini donks can be? We just visited an exotic animal park last week & they had the cutiest little tiny jack, he must have been well under 28".


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 25, 2004)

I am not sure myself. I wonder if there has ever been a dwarf mini donkey like in the miniature horses.


----------



## rvcsherman (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm sure there probably are dwarves but he was certainly not a dwarf. I was hpoing someone on here would have info on how small they can be.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 25, 2004)

The smallest I have heard of any has been 28". I do know that there is a miniature mule in Kentucky that stands 25" and no dwarf traits at all. I have never heard of any dwarf donkeys .....minimule have you??? or Colleen?? Corinne


----------



## shminifancier (Aug 25, 2004)

I just talked to a guy in MO..that had 5 jenny's given to him and when I told him I had just gotten one LITTLE Jack and he asked how small And I said 31 inches and he said OH that IS NOT small~~!!~! So yes they are many under 30 inches and some at 25 or smaller and in no way are drwafs~!


----------



## shminifancier (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is some info on sizes and also the page where I got it from...

What could be more fun that a Miniature Donkey? A whole pasture full of them!

Love horses, but don't have the room for a full-sized equine? Want something different? Try a Miniature Mediterranean Donkey!

These small cousins of the horse range in size from 25" (the smallest on record) to 36" at the withers. They come in a delightful range of colors from the classic Gray-Dun (Slate gray) to Red (sorrel) to black and even spotted. Want chocolate brown, light pink, gray-and-white spotted, or how about ivory (blue eyed, pink-skinned white)? There just may be the Miniature donkey for you!

Miniature Mediterranean Donkey


----------



## rvcsherman (Aug 31, 2004)

WOW 25", I'm sure this little guy is around 26". I didn't know they were that small. I've only seen the bigger 34" to 36" ones I guess!


----------



## WeeMite'sEbonyMayLuver (Sep 19, 2004)

I think I am right in saying that the height limit in miniature donkeys is 36".


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 19, 2004)

Miniature donkeys are 36" or less at the shoulder at maturity. Standard donkeys are 36" to 48" at the shoulder. Mammoth donkeys stand over 48".


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Oct 3, 2004)

I would love to see a pic of the mini mule that is 25 inches..........anyone know where I can find a pic of him at............or a website..........that would be too cool......I will be picking my jack up the end of October and he is 32 inches and will be breeding him to my mares who are 31, 30, 28 inches tall...........for mini mules. He is spotted and the mares are two blacks and one red/white paint. Will be interesting to see what turns out of these combos..............


----------



## StarWish (Oct 10, 2004)

On the dwarf issue; someone told me the donkeys don't have dwarfs because they have always been little animals. Because people have "helped create" the mini horses by breeding down, there are sometimes flaws because we have "messed with" nature and that cause the dwarfs. I'm not sure how correct this is but it does make sense...at least to me!

StarWish/Colleen


----------

